# Need more PC related help.



## GreenNeedle (11 Mar 2008)

I am trying to restric access on my computer to the control panel and all other systems settings like screen savers and wallpaper etc.  namely the power management settings.

I have XP SP2

I have setup an admin account andan limited account. The limited account still lets that account change the power management settings.

How can I block access to the control panel?  so that only the administrator account can access it?

Andy


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2008)

Cut the power cord, tell them its a virus. 
I did it to my little brother when he kept leaving it on with his music blaring and going out.

Another good one is to move the mouse so its not visible on the desktop, print screen the background and then delete all the shortcuts, then save the printscreen and set it as the wall paper, takes them ages to realise there's not really a shortcut there any more.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

Thats genius garuf!!!


----------



## Arana (11 Mar 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Another good one is to move the mouse so its not visible on the desktop, print screen the background and then delete all the shortcuts, then save the printscreen and set it as the wall paper, takes them ages to realise there's not really a shortcut there any more.



Remind me not to let that man near my computers


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2008)

Sorry Andy, to get it back on topic you can lock out control panel settings,
Try this. 

To disable Control Panel by using Group Policy settings

In the Run dialog box, type gpedit.msc.

In the Group Policy console tree, under User Configuration, open the Administrative Templates folder.

Click the Control Panel folder.

In the details pane, double-click Disable Control Panel.

Click Enabled.


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Mar 2008)

I have XP home edition not professional.  therefore no group policy settings.

Sorted it now via a little program advised of by my satellite hacker forum.

Its called tweaking toolbox XP and I have now been able to stop them downloading any active X controls.  and .exe files as well as stopping them altering any system settings including wallpaper and screensavers he, he.

Then if I want to make changes I log out and go into administrator settings.

Also got a sh** hot spyware program called XoftSpy which found 50 odd entries that Spybot didn't and now my internet is fast as ****

Many Thanks anyway.  I can put the scissors away now.

Andy


----------

